# Cost of living southern Spain



## CliveO (Oct 28, 2011)

I am toying with the idea of a move to Spain, more precisely within striking distance of Gibraltar since that is where most of the jobs in my field seem to be. Can someone give me an idea on cost of living in this neck of the woods. I am currently living in Cyprus and EVERYTHING is so expensive here. I can research quite a lot on the internet myself but would be interested in the perspective of those already living there, things like:

Petrol
Road Tax
Electicity
Gas
Car Insurance
Income Tax
Council Tax (or is it included in rental)
Groceries/Food
Restaurants/Entertainment
Anything else you consider would be most helpful


----------



## Th1rt3en (Apr 2, 2013)

That was one of the things I personally was worrying about. So I'll try to share as much as I can.

petrol = 1,40-1,50 EUR/L in Gib it's about 0,20 cents cheaper
Road Tax= n/a but they have circulation fee that's about 30-40 EUR/year (as I heard, didn't pay so far)
Electicity = 100-150 EUR / month
Gas = don't know, but people say it's cheap
Water = 30 Eur/month
Car Insurance= 500-700 EUR / year
Groceries/Food = 100-150 EUR/week
Restaurants/Entertainment = 30-40 Eur / 2 persons

Unfortunatelly I'm not allowed to post links to gib tax pages. So google for:
- gibraltar gross amount based tax (there is a nice calcualtor)
- gibraltar social insruance


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Th1rt3en said:


> That was one of the things I personally was worrying about. So I'll try to share as much as I can.
> 
> petrol = 1,40-1,50 EUR/L in Gib it's about 0,20 cents cheaperFor 95 it's probably more than that now
> Road Tax= n/a but they have circulation fee that's about 30-40 EUR/year (as I heard, didn't pay so far)car tax depends on make of car and town (as it's a local tax) etc. Example - Ford Mondeo here is 150 euros per year
> ...


...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It is difficult to give an estimate without more detail of your tastes and expectations. A lot depends on the size amd type of property you choose. Our house is large with a pool, our water bills are around 30 € a month in winter,double in summer as we need sprinklers on to keep our lawns alive. Electricity is around 150-200 € a month, phone/internet 50€.
We pay 100€ annually in tax for a Landrover.
Groceries, eating out...another 600€ or thereabouts.
Then there's insurances, car repairs, new clothes, replacing various things and so on.
There are two of us and a large dog.
,


----------



## Th1rt3en (Apr 2, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> petrol = 1,40-1,50 EUR/L in Gib it's about 0,20 cents cheaperFor 95 it's probably more than that now


Yes, it's price for disel not 95, forgot to mention this.


----------

